# sump pump float adjustment



## JD2014 (Jan 1, 2019)

Does anyone know how to adjust the float arm of this pump? As soon as the float comes off the arm it shuts off the pump instead of pumping down till the float pulls the arm down. (Arm can not support it's own weight)

Pump is brand new

Picture is attached


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, definitely


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Sorry mister to inform you the pumping down arm is up so the way to adjust it is to pump up and arm down until the float lifts down.


----------



## JD2014 (Jan 1, 2019)

If you're not willing to give proper helpful advice then shut the **** up and move on.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Get in the Bowl. 

............You get in the bowl.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

JD2014 said:


> If you're not willing to give proper helpful advice then shut the **** up and move on.





Here's some proper helpful advice:


Read the forum rules
Don't be a douchebag


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

JD2014 said:


> If you're not willing to give proper helpful advice then shut the **** up and move on.


Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Aye Aye, Captain! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you misunderstood Tango.

This is what he meant


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I couldn't stop watching the one with the flying orange arrows and the one in the grey shirt where she shakes it only a few times and smirks sideways understanding what she just did on TV. Ahahah


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JD2014 said:


> If you're not willing to give proper helpful advice then shut the **** up and move on.



BBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH what a jacka$$ you are..............


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JD2014 said:


> Does anyone know how to adjust the float arm of this pump? As soon as the float comes off the arm it shuts off the pump instead of pumping down till the float pulls the arm down. (Arm can not support it's own weight)
> 
> Pump is brand new
> 
> Picture is attached



cant support itself..sorta like a limp dick like yourself...read the directions if you can read...


----------

